# Japanese Fishcakes



## Gravy Queen (May 1, 2012)

A Rick Stein recipe from his Coast to Coast book. A delightful nibble.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Since I am more or less Pescatarian, except during holidays or weekends, I enjoy having some new twists on fish ... This looks quite lovely. 

Considering that it is Japanese and not Sashimi which I love, I must check the recipe as I do NOT eat anything that has Soy or its Soy Bean in it ... I read all labels  !  

Thanks for posting,
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 1, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> A Rick Stein recipe from his Coast to Coast book. A delightful nibble.


 
Can you provide a link to the recipe?  Because just the pic doesn't take you anywhere but an enlargement of the pic.

Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (May 1, 2012)

I'd love to check out this recipe too!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

This sounds up my alley ... and you have a few co-blogging members interested too ... Can you provide a link to the recipe on this Chef´s Website ?

Thanks dear.
Margi.


----------



## roadfix (May 1, 2012)

Very nice.  
But I usually relate Japanese fish cakes with kamaboko.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 1, 2012)

Roadfix - what is kamaboko?

I will post up the recipe, his website doesnt seem to have much on recipes.


----------



## powerplantop (May 1, 2012)

Rick Stein's Fish Cakes


----------



## CharlieD (May 1, 2012)

I think Andy said it best in some other thread the culinary borders are not the same as political. That recipe sound very similar to deep fried gefelte fish I make. 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I think Andy said it best in some other thread the culinary borders are not the same as political. That recipe sound very similar to deep fried gefelte fish I make.
> Thank you for posting.


Charlie you can tell where a Polish Jew was born in Poland by his/her Gefilte.

I make chopped and fried Gefilte please post your hame recipe.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link Powerplantop.  I've saved the recipe (because I love fish cakes), but I do think the OP's title of this thread is misleading.

There's absolutely nothing "Japanese" about this recipe at all.  They're just regular Cod Fish Cakes.  Which I love - but these certainly aren't Japanese Fish Cakes by any means.  Even the Japanese Fried Fish Cakes (Satsuma-age) have Japanese ingredients like soy sauce, saki, shaved burdock, etc., etc.  And of course the traditional colorful molded fish-puree cakes (Kamaboko) are completely different.

But this does look like a good recipe for good old traditional Cod Fish Cakes, & I'll definitely be trying it.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 2, 2012)

The link Powerplantop has provided is not the recipe I used, which is why I havent provided a link as I couldnt find one online therefore I did say I would post the recipe I used. 

I am always careful to reference recipes by chefs carefully, therefore if Rick Stein called them Japanese Fishcakes, thats what I call them too. If its misleading then you would have to take that up with Rick.

The recipe I used, from his Coast to Coast book, is as follows:

Serves 4
Japanese Fishcakes with ginger and spring onions.

3 rainbow trout (also works well with herring, mackerel or salmon)
4 cm piece of fresh ginger, finely chopped
3 fat spring onions
4 chestnut mushrooms, finely chopped
a little oil, for frying
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

For the salad:
100g rocket
2teaspoons dark soy sauce
1 teaspoon roasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon cold water
A pinch of castor sugar

Skin and then pin bone the trout fillets and cut into small pieces, and mix in a bowl with the ginger and spring onions, mushrooms and salt and pepper. Mix together well and shape into small patties (use slightly wet hands).
Heat a lightly oiled non stick pan over a medium heat. Add the fishcakes and fry for about a minute and a half on each side, until golden brown and cooked through.  Put on warmed plates and pile some rocket alongside, whisk the rest of the ingredients to make a dressing and drizzle over. 

GQ note - I think I mixed my fish and other ingredients in my mini blender to make the patties.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the correction, & those do sound Japanese, delicious, & definitely something I'll have to try. 

(Oh - & for those of you wondering about "Chestnut Mushrooms" - they're related to our own "White Button Mushroom", & readily available "Cremini Mushrooms" are a perfect substitute. And in addition to the fish subs mentioned, you could also substitute any boneless mild white fish - flounder, sole, cod, etc.)


----------

